# REPORT: Back River Yak and surf



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Greetings fellow fishing fiends!!! Journeyed out today to attempt some Cobia fishing from the YAK with my good buddy Darren, but it wasn't to be... Arrived around 5:30am at the old Grandview pier site and found a steady 10-15kt. east wind and few, if any, visible pier remnants... I guess those old pilons couldn't handle the winter without some weight on them... Attempted foolishly to launch from the beach, but a few waves, and some clear thinking later, we opted for plan "B"; loaded up and headed for the Back River.... Launched from Wallace's after giving away our chum, and as soon as we got around the small island near the ramp we were greeted by busting fish everywhere.... Managed some nice sized Croaker here and a few other runs on minnows, but never did hook-up with the large 'somethings' that were feeding all around the boat... Perhaps they were Trout or Puppy Drum, saw showering Mullet, but no joy.... Decided to try for Flatties on the point at the Back River mouth and immediately began a steady catch of Mr. Flounder after beaching the kAyAks.... Ended up catching 10-12 fish up to Carp's(Darren) beauty of a specimen at 24 1/2"(5.75lbs.); all caught on minnows, and ALL released to fight another day.... It was awesome out there watching the nesting Skimmers and Terns, and we were well protected from the steady ESE wind, if not a little damp from some passing showers... Water was very clear and fortunately, there wasn't too much grass to contend with.... As the wind increased and swung around a bit, we paddled back in to avoid another soaking and to avoid fighting the tide/wind anymore than was necessary... Back at the ramp around 11:15am.... It was a great time this morning, and Thank the lord for plan "B" Thanks for l00king in folks, and Fish On!! 
Next trip will be to the Blue on Wednesday

Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the report!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Common Sense Rules! Glad both of you got hooked up.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Zigh, great report as usual. Nothing like having a good plan B. I was stuck with duty weekend Sat. & Sun. but will hopefully be off the next 4-5. Looking forward to exploring new areas, keep me in mind when you plan on going out up there as I've never been and would love to check it out.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Sure thing JayB!! Looking forward to doing the YAK thing with ya sometime...... Maybe 2 weekends from now?! I'll let you know  
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ahhhh..tha Back River.That shoulda been our back up plans....we headed to the "S"turns on Sunday mornin.ta "C"fish tha 2 mile buoy @ SB....


Ma Nature...put a halt to that....

Went home and got my heavers and went to tha LIP.....

Glad ya caught them flatties...and returned them ta fight anutha day..

Was gonna head that route...but Wallaces tournry had me worried about tha heavy boat traffic


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey there Nserch!! We were concerned about the potential Cobia tourney traffic as well, but came to realize that it was only a Saturday event... Darren even commented on the way down Beach Rd. how little traffic there was for a tourney day... I had just assumed it lasted both weekend days... Anyway, you guys will get 'em next time... Any luck at LIP?! I heard there have been some Spadefish around there lately....
Take It Easy
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Zigh, remember that good lookn guy that ya gave the chum too *ok so the fat guy ya gave it to* and the same guy in the blue ford truck that tried to back over top your yaks while he was parkn.  Yup dat was little ol me. Glad to hear yall did so well, I should have pulled out my cooler and let yall pull me with yall. Maybe we need some kind of secret hand shake to know fellow P&Sers


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

10-4... sorry we didn't get to meet formally... Hope the chum was put to good use(lol) It crushed us to have to change plans and not go after Cobia, but it all worked out... Anyway, I suppose I need to get in the habit of introducing myself to folks I meet at fishing venues  
We'll meet again; who knows, maybe we'll even go fish hunting together here in the not too distant future... Thanks for checking in!!!!

Take It Easy Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Zig, just wanted to know where ya got that chum,,,,, it worked great and just wanted to be able to get some for my next outing. It would be my honor to go fishn with ya and I am tryn to get myself into a yak but the boss lady keeps spending my yak money on the house.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Shooter~ We purchased that chum at Wallace's and it came with the handy burlap bag  Glad to hear it worked well for ya..... We frequently have spots available on my friends boats, so I'll drop you a line sometime when we need an extra and see if you can make it.... Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Yo Shooter*

How's that "crooked" rod working for you? It appears as though I will not get back until early fall. The SO, has got to have surgery and da Shortman loaded off to college.

I'll catch up and fish with you this fall.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> How's that "crooked" rod working for you? It appears as though I will not get back until early fall. The SO, has got to have surgery and da Shortman loaded off to college.
> 
> I'll catch up and fish with you this fall.


  It was worth the bucks for the rod just to be able to catch folks telling me my rod was TWISTED  and some of dem was P&Sers the only shame is that I havent been able to use it but for catchn some real nice sized blues and ol crooked stick sure put a hurtn on dem blues boys. Ya got anymore of dem rods ya aint needn, thinks I gots a few more rod holders I can weld to my rack


----------

